# Più passa il tempo, più diventi bello



## aktarus

Ciao, ho molti dubbi in merito a questa espressione. Come si potrebbe tradurre in spagnolo?

Potrebbe essere: "Cuanto más pasa el tiempo, más te vuelves guapo"?

Non c'è una forma meno laboriosa per dirlo?


----------



## Neuromante

Cuanto más tiempo pasa, más guapo te pones.


Non capisco perchè cerchi una forma non lavoriosa vista la frase originale, niente affato semplice


----------



## elena73

Neuromante scusa, 

Te haces siempre màs guapo 

va bene???


----------



## Neuromante

En todo caso: ...más guapo te haces.

El adjetivo va antes del verbo y el "siempre" no puede ponerse en español, no tendría sentido. Sería como decir "ti fai continuamente più bello"


----------



## elena73

Me expliqué muy mal. 
Io intendevo la frase ''diventi sempre più bello''. Come si dice?


----------



## Neuromante

Estás cada vez más guapo.
Cada vez estás más guapo.

En español "hacer" implica una participación activa por parte de la persona.


----------



## elena73

Grazieeee!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Non si potrebbe dire "con el pasar del tiempo"?


----------



## gatogab

aktarus said:


> Ciao, ho molti dubbi in merito a questa espressione. Come si potrebbe tradurre in spagnolo?
> 
> Potrebbe essere: "Cuanto más pasa el tiempo, más* churro te pones*"?
> 
> Non c'è una forma meno laboriosa per dirlo?


 
Forma poco _'laboriosa' _, extremamente coloquial.

Simpática


----------



## infinite sadness

Volendo dire la frase "con el pasar del tiempo tu te haces mas linda" in spagnolo suonerebbe strana?


----------



## XtopherB

infinite sadness said:


> Volendo dire la frase "con el pasar del tiempo tu te haces mas linda" in spagnolo suonerebbe strana?



ciao. é giusta la tua frase, ma é meglio : "con el pasar del tiempo te haces más linda"

propongo otra forma de escribirlo: "mientras más pasa el tiempo, más linda te pones".


----------



## Tomby

Yo preferiría "con el pasar del tiempo te haces/pones más lindo".
Por otra parte "mientras cuanto más pasa el tiempo, más lindo te pones".
Es una opinión más.


----------



## Neuromante

A ver:

"Con el pasar del tiempo" es la traducción de "col passare del tempo" bastante distinto que "più pasa il tempo"

"Linda" o "lindo" no es exactamente lo mismo que "guapa" "guapo", y además se usa, con un significado parecido, en algunos países; en el rssto sería como decir "più diventi lindo" que tampoco es lo mismo que "più diventi bello".


Lo de "churro"; pues me parece una de esas cosas extremadamente localistas y casi fruto de una delirante ¿extravagancia? que de vez en cuando aparecen por el foro. No creo que algo que casi nadie entendería valga la pena que sea considerado, salvo que se esté pidiendo la traducción para el concretísimo lugar donde pueda ser entendido, claro está


----------



## infinite sadness

Però è strano, o forse non ho capito, perché yo sabia que l'italiano "lindo" corrisponde allo spagnolo "limpio".


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Però è strano, o forse non ho capito, perché yo sabia que l'italiano "lindo" corrisponde allo spagnolo "limpio".


 
Hai capito bene: 


> lindo [lìn-do] agg.
> 1 Pulito con cura, ordinato: _abito l._
> ‖ Di persona che ha un aspetto ordinato e curato, talvolta in modo eccessivo e ostentato.
> Hoepli





> lindo
> [lìn-do] aggettivo; pulito e ordinato: Esempio: la sua mamma lo cura molto, è sempre lindo e profumato.
> Dizionario della Lingua Italiana © 2010 Zanichelli editore


 
Una persona brutta come una notte senza luna ne stelle, può avere un aspetto ordinato e curato.


----------



## Neuromante

"Lindo" se usa en algunos países como equivalente de "bonito/guapo", pero en realidad corresponde al "lindo" italiano; hay matices.


----------



## ursu-lab

L'aggettivo italiano "lindo" significa "pulito", "limpido", e corrisponde allo spagnolo "limpio" (da cui il nome del famoso prodotto per le pulizie della casa che in italiano si chiama "Mastro Lindo", mentre in spagnolo è appunto "Don Limpio").

Dal Garzanti:

    Definizione di "lindo"

_agg_. 
*1* netto, molto pulito: _biancheria linda_ | _coscienza linda_, (_fig_.) senza macchia, pura | detto di persona, molto curato nell'aspetto 
*2* (_fig_.) nitido, chiaro: _componimento_, _stile lindo_ 


"Lindo" in spagnolo è "bello" in italiano, dal dizionario Rae non risulta in nessuna accezione che significhi "pulito". L'unica cosa che sembra simile è quel "detto di persona, molto curato", che personalmente non ho mai sentito usare in italiano, ma che forse corrisponde alla terza accezione del DRAE, pensando al look di Mastro Lindo ;-)

Dal DRAE:

*lindo**, da**.*
 (Del lat. _legitĭmus_, completo, perfecto).
* 1.     * adj. Hermoso, bello, grato a la vista.
* 2.     * adj. Perfecto, primoroso y exquisito.
* 3.     * m. coloq. Hombre afeminado, que presume de hermoso y cuida demasiado de su compostura y aseo.


----------



## marcolettici

En el español de California (que derive de Mexico, claro) lindo/a puede referirse tanto a cosas como personas. Ella es linda querría decir que ella es guapa/hermosa/bonita.  Ella es una linda persona querría decir que es una persona de noble caracter.  Ella tiene un jardín muy lindo.  Guapo/a se usa solamente para el aspecto físico de una persona.


----------



## Tomby

marcolettici said:


> En el español de California (que deriv*a* de Mexico, claro) lindo/a puede referirse tanto a cosas como personas. Ella es linda querría decir que ella es guapa/hermosa/bonita. Ella es una linda persona querría decir que es una persona de noble caracter. Ella tiene un jardín muy lindo. Guapo/a se usa solamente para el aspecto físico de una persona.


Coincide totalmente con el español de España.


----------



## uanez

Neuromante said:


> Cuanto más tiempo pasa, más guapo te pones.
> 
> 
> Non capisco perchè cerchi una forma non lavoriosa vista la frase originale, niente affato semplice



Se podrìa utilizar también el subjuntivo? O sea: "Cuanto màs tiempo pase, màs guapo te pones"?
gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

No.

Eso sería: Cuanto más tiempo pase más guapo *te pondrás*.
Hace alusión a algo; un momento determinado, un suceso. Y a que a partir de ése "algo", o mientras e manifieste, se irá poniendo más guapo. Por supuesto se entiende que el resto de la información está en el contexto.

Sí hay alguna frase en la que esa combinación de tiempos y modos puede existir, pero es muy forzada.


----------



## uanez

gracias neuromante, si lo entiendo


----------



## francisgranada

Bisogna tradurre "bello" con la voce _guapo _o potrebbe andar bene anche "... más _bello _te pones"?


----------



## gatogab

francisgranada said:


> Bisogna tradurre "bello" con la voce _guapo _o potrebbe andar bene anche "... más _bello _te pones"?


 
No es que esté mal dicho en castellano _'más bello (beio) te pones'_, pero es poco usado. Se prefiere el adjetivo '*guapo'* o *'lindo'.*


----------

